# the realm of ice



## blackfeather (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome to the realm of ice. here you can play by either e-mail or play by post. to play by e-mail send me a d&d character sheet filled out. this has to be 3.5. for this game is played with d&d 3.5 rules. if you are playing by post then please follow the story line i have placed below. i will post new posts depending on your progress....

with the e-mail i will post a new thing for you to every day except on saturday and sundays. (that is the same for posts, unless i dont work.)
 to play the e-mail style please e-mail me with the information to vampricelf2005@yahoo.ca here i will give you the back ground and the following first scene.

other wards please have fun and no god modding, merry sues or powerfull god characters. you must advance your way up as you travle.
 heres the info you need if you are playing by post:

*The ice realm:*



*Background:*



The ice realm is a realm made from complete ice. Realms where barbarians and humans have live apart for many years. Here the elves live in a forest in buildings made from complete ice. Here the dwarves live in mighty cities deep in the mountains. Here the wars between goblins and humans wage strong as they have for the past 300 years. Ever since the humans had settled here.



For years the humans had battled the barbarians for the land. Then the treaty of Kalith was signed and the barbarians had agreed not to bother the humans as long as they did not advance further into their realm. The elves wanted nothing to do with the dwarves and the dwarves hated the elves and humans, they thought the two races were greedy bastards.



Since they three races live apart there have been war between the goblins and dwarves, the elves and the orcs and the humans and the hobgoblins. There is now talk of the three races (hobgoblins, orcs, and goblins) uniting under a banner known as the “banner of death” to strike against the three races. They know that the races wont unite. They know that the barbarians will help to get their land back. The humans have been worried and sent word north through the mountains to the cities asking for reinforcements. Asking for help. No word has been sent back yet and with the war pressing the humans is asking both dwarves and elves for the help against the war, but neither will help. Neither wants any thing to do with each other.



*Places in the pass:*



 The pass is an east/west long pass. Massive walls of ice and stone that have tunnels and passageways running through the place cover both sides. There is one massive lake here, which is used as the fishing lake. It is known as Crystal Lake. Here on the lake is a place known as Cameron a small fishing village where the caravans pass through heading west towards another town known as Orgloth, named after a warrior who slayed the great white dragon of the pass many years earlier.

Orgloth is home to the merchants who come through with the caravans selling their stuff to towns and tribes as they pass through. As they pass through they head west passing the tower of high sorcery. (Which was built long ago by the wizards of the pass and now lies abandoned.) As the pass the tower they then head south going to a small town in the middle of the plains known as Trith. Here the home to the people who live out in the planes. The caravan stops here before traveling back. These are the main place to visit. The others are the elven cities and the dwarven cities and the barbarian tribe. Although when traveling to the barbarian tribe do be careful of the anger the show to wards you. 



*Monsters:*



The monsters that lurk here in the planes are the goblins, orc, hobgoblins, trolls, ogers, wolves and others. All the monsters are from the 3.5 d&d monster manual.

There are other creatures lingering through the planes so do be careful.



*The story so far:*



The story takes place in the small fishing village known as Cameron. Here the mayor talks to the guard about the goblin attacks. (Please stick to the story line. You can start anywhere you want, but some how must here about the help this small town need.)



 As the guard stood before the mayor in his office he was silent. His armour was heavy and did little to perfect him against the cold hash weather that lie out side.

He looked at the mayor and the mayor looked back at him. The mayor was not very old, 40 or so. He had streaks of grey line his hair. He was a retired adventure. “The goblins are attacking the town every night sir, our forces cannot hold them much longer, the damn creatures are well equipped and trained and organized.” The mayor studied the guard. He saw the fear in his eyes. He new the town would fall if help were not sent quickly. “Any word on the forces that I have sent word to?” he asked after a moment to silence. “No sir, no word yet.” They were silent for a time. The day was growing old and the mayor new the goblins would attack soon. “What if we sent out a call for mercenaries?” the mayor said after a moment. “I will post the message as soon as possible.” The guard said and walked out of the mayor’s home and went to send word out to ask for mercenaries help from all around the ice pass and farther north.

“I hope we get help soon” the mayor said to him self  as he looked at his map placed on the desk in front of him.



please enjoy.


----------



## blackfeather (Apr 28, 2005)

*Just As A Thought.*

i decieded after a moment of thnking that beinga dm can be quite boring. so i thought i would be a player as well. jut to get this thread up and moving.

my character is an elf who has been travling the cold icy planes and searhing for a job. as he walks throught the icy cold wind and the blizard storm that has hit he comesacross a small town. the inn is noce and cozy as he enters. he dose not know where he is all he knows is that he wants food and drink. he calls for food and drink and pays the waitress. he sees a sighn posted on the wall and walkes over to read it.

_"calling all mercinaries. we need help with defending the small fishing village  on the edge of crystal lake. payment is exellent. come as soon as possible."_

he walks over to his seat and sits. he finishes his aeal and pays for lodging. as he walks to his room down the hall way he hears the winds howl out side. he enters his room and closes the rdoor. he lays in the bed and lays his head on the pillo and sleeps. but before he dose. he thinks to hims elf. "i could go to crystal lake and answer the call. i could go and be one of the mercanaries. i could make a lot of mone...."he doses off the sleep in moments.


----------



## blackfeather (Apr 28, 2005)

*the fall of crystal lake*

The beginning was harsh for the people of the ice pass. The harsh cold weather and freezing temperatures kill many each year. Here in the realm lies a small town that is being threatened by goblins and other creatures. A message sent out by the mayor of the town begging for the help of mercenaries to kill the goblins and find out who is leading them.



The tale begins soon after the gaud has left the mayors office. It has been days since then. No mercenaries have come to help the small-town in these desperate times.

He sits in his office in a wood cabin waiting for the guard to return. He dose around nightfall. He is badly beaten up and his armour is dented and he looks to have a gash on his forehead.

“Sir.” He begins in a weak voice. The mayor stands up and say “what the hell is going on?” the gaur stumbles over and collapse in a chair inform of the desk. “Sir the goblins are attacking, there is nothing we can do. Please…” he coughs, blood lines his lips as he coughs. He speaks in raspy voice. “I have failed you sir.” Then he dies, his gasp is his release f his last breath. Death carries him away.



The mayor had the guard berried over the next several days. The winds were harsh and cold. The sky was grey. The goblin banners could be seen in the horizon.  The banners of death. A war was on their hands. The towns had been preparing for war for a long time now. Waiting for the attack. Waiting for cetin death. The mayor looked around. No one had answered his call. No one had come to help him in the fight against these horrible creatures.


----------



## Delemental (Apr 29, 2005)

Er, perhaps I might help clarify a few things here for you...


You've posted this in the Story Hour forum.  The Story Hour forum is where people post their written accounts of their live gaming sessions for others to enjoy.  THe events you are reading about are not part of a play-by-post game; they are literary renditions of games played around a table.  THe reason you aren't getting any traffic for this play-by-post is that no one comes to this forum looking for a game to play in.  They come here to read.

If you are interested in playing in or running a play-by-post game, you first want to go to the "Talking the Talk" forum, at:

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=64

THis is where announcements are made of new games forming, where players are recruited, and where the rules for the game are set.  THe actual game play occurs in the "Playing the Game" forum, at:

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15

I'd recommend taking some time and reading several posts in those forums (and the others, too!) to get an idea of how things work.  I'd also suggest trying to play a game before running one.

If you do decide to run a play-by-post, there are a couple of things you should clarify for prospective players.  First, you never mention in this thread what level of characters you are using.  There are games being played on ENWorld that started at epic levels.  Along with this, give guidelines for character generation (most play-by-posts use point buy, since there's no way for the players to 'fudge' their stat rolls at home, or you can go with the standard 4d6 drop the lowest).

Second, be more specific about the rules being used.  You've said D&D 3.5, but does that mean core rules only (PHB, DMG, MM), or do you allow material from the Complete series (Complete Warrior, etc), Expanded Psionics Handbook, Frostburn, etc?  All of that is technically "D&D 3.5".

Also, I'd suggest sticking purely with play-by-post for any game you run here, and not the combo PbP/PBEM you've proposed.  THe confusion would be mind-numbing.

Honestly, I'd strongly recommend shelving the Ice Realm for a while, and spending time getting familiar with how PbP gaming works.  You may also want to look at the "Living ENWorld" forum, at:

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=89

I'll admit I'm not familiar with this one, but I understand it's sort of an 'open' PbP, kind of set up like an online RPGA.

Good luck to you, and welcome.


----------

